# Echange impossible malgré fuite de lumière...



## lapinou74 (29 Avril 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Je sais qu'il existe un post sur les fuites de lumière de l'iPad 2 (ou l'iPad 1), mais mon problème se situe après, lors de léchange... J'ai appelé Apple il y a quelques jours, j'explique mon problème, lemployé accepte une réparation et me dis tout le blabla nécessaire. Bref, le lendemain UPS passe et le soir même, il est déjà dans le centre en Allemagne super !!

Vous savez surement que l'on peux suivre l'état du produit en direct voila ce que j'ai eu :

Étape 1 - Demande

Produit reçu (28-Apr-2011)	
Expédié via UPS avec le numéro de suivi ....

Étape 2 - Service

Impossible de reproduire le problème (28-Apr-2011)

Étape 3 - Retour

Produit dorigine expédié (28-Apr-2011)

J'avais envoyé mon iPad, vous l'aurez compris pour qu'il me le change a cause de l'écran et non, ils marquent qu'ils n'ont détecté aucun problème, LOL !! Ils sont aveugle ou quoi ?!! Du coup, comme c'est indiqué a l'étape 3, il me renvoi le même...

Bref, sa c'était la petite histoire, mais j'aimerais savoir si parmi vous, quelqu'un serait ou puis-je le remplacer. Je l'ai acheté a Saturn il y a un mois, penser vous que je puisse me faire rembourser, ou me faire faire un avoir pour un racheter un nouveau ? Ou bien, en dernier cas, si je vais a un Apple Store (Genève), même si je l'ai pas acheté la bas, vont ils me l'échanger ou faire quelque chose ?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Thr_ju (29 Avril 2011)

Salut à toi et bienvenue sur le forum.

Comme tu le dis, un fil existe déjà et de nombreux membres y racontent leur expérience avec le SAV.

Tu trouveras donc toutes tes réponses ici: http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-2-et-fuite-de-lumiere-sur-fond-noir-650162.html


----------



## lapinou74 (29 Avril 2011)

Merci !


----------



## John Kay (29 Avril 2011)

Tu devrais appeler Apple pour savoir ce qui a cloché.
Aujourd'hui, Apple a bien "identifié" mon problème d'effet Mura et m'envoie un iPad de remplacement. J'espère que celui-ci sera sans défaut
Peut-être es-tu tombé sur un technicien peu compréhensif lors du contrôle ? A en croire le fil sur les fuites de lumières, le SAV a l'air assez souple sur ces questions.


----------

